# DOH! I hate it when this hapens....



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I've been in my current shop 4 years now, and had a few changes to the layout I've been wanting to make. Mostly I put it off because I didn't want to fight with my DC ductwork but thought I might as well get it over with. After about 5 hours I had the tools swapped around, and was working on the final duct connection...it was being extremely hard to get along with. Anyway, finally got the pieces rounded up I needed and everything fitted up, then stepped back to admire my work. Crap! forgot to put the blast gate in :furious:. Oh, well....take it back apart and start over.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

So, you didn't follow that intricate schematic you drew.:laughing: One of the shop moves I made to my largest one, and all the machinery was in place for the DC, I couldn't find any blast gates. So, I made them from ¾" plywood frames, with a slide in/out piece of two pieces of 1/16" mica glued together. It worked pretty good, and got me going.


















.


----------

